# Most affordable semi automatic .270?



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Looking to buy a S A .270 before next fall. Nothing to speceal just a gun that is affordable and gets the job done. Any suggestions?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you want a semi-automatic or a 'jam-o-matic'? I kinda like my BARs, a 308 & 243.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Doesnt Ruger make a 10-270??


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

That new Remington 750 is a sweet looking rifle. The carbine model is slicker yet... They don't make the carbine in 270 though.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Get a pump, they just work better, and I recommend and older Remmy 760 or 7600.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Well, you have a whopping two choices!!! An Expensive Browning BAR (about $900) or moderately priced Remington 750. (about $650 orless) Take you're pic! I prefer the Remington for the way it feels and handles, but the new BARS are pretty nice as well.....no longer 8-9 pound boat anchors like they used to be. If you expand your caliber interests, you can include the Benelli R1.....about $1500 or the Winchester SXR (UGLY!) for about $1000.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> That new Remington 750 is a sweet looking rifle. The carbine model is slicker yet... They don't make the carbine in 270 though.


A decent gunsmith can chop the barrel and recrown though for not a lot of money if one truly wanted it though! Those 750's are nice...want one in .35 Whelen!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Jays had one used for a month or so. Almost went home with me several times.....




Hads - I'd steer clear of used semis too.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

buy a BAR.


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had my rem in 30-06 for years shoots great and never had a jam you just got to keep it clean thats all that matters.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Jays had one used for a month or so. Almost went home with me several times.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries Im going new! I was looking at the Rem 750 last night online. Looks like a nice gun. I may take a look and see what Jays in Gaylord has over the Thanksgiving weekend.

MSRP on the gun is $750-$850 tho. Thats a bit high for me. Anyone know where I can get one for a better price like $550-$600?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

HunterHads said:


> No worries Im going new! I was looking at the Rem 750 last night online. Looks like a nice gun. I may take a look and see what Jays in Gaylord has over the Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> MSRP on the gun is $750-$850 tho. Thats a bit high for me. Anyone know where I can get one for a better price like $550-$600?


Try Williams' Gun Sight Company in Davison. They have alot of used guns and have a list on their website.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

LISTING # 976712331 





Remington 750 WoodsMaster CARBINE 35 Whelen 18.5" 
1 available 
SELLER NAME Harris Sporting 
(No feedback Yet View) 
SELLER STOCK # 7079 
CATEGORY Remington Rifles - Modern 
CONDITION NIB. 

Price: $679.00 







Factory New & unfired Remington MODEL 750 WOODSMASTER CARBINE semi-auto rifle in .35 WHELEN cal. Checkered American walnut stock/FA is satin finished. Blued carbon steel low-profile receiver & 18 1/2" bbl w/ iron sights is ideal + its drilled/tapped for mounts. Designed for quick follow-up shots & fast target acquisition due to soft-recoiling, improved gas system. Nice R3 pad. Quick release, 4-shot mag. Box/papers. Factory warranty. Please see all terms. Thanks! 7.25 lbs. 1:16 twist. LOP = 13.5". L = 39 1/8". # 27079. 

Have one to sell? Sell Now ! Sell it yourself, ship it yourself, or use a GA Drop Location! 


Shipping Terms: 
Actual Cost 

Shipping Costs: See Description 
Return Policy: No Returns 
Payment Options: 
Trades: 
Considered 







Price: $679.00 


Name: Harris Sporting 
(No feedback Yet View) 
Joined On: Jun. 2001 
State: MO 
User Level: Gold Seller 

Phone Number: 314-574-8400 
FFL Dealer: FFL Dealer 



All Items from Harris Sporting 



Line.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I buy all my guns at Guns Galore in Fenton. Cheap! Don't let the MSRP fool you, they're a lot lower than that.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I wouldn't buy another semi-auto. Inherited one in 308.. accuracy is lame, they jam.. I wouldn't buy another one.


----------

